# Multiple outputs per instance in VEP?



## gsilbers (Dec 16, 2012)

im sure this has been explain to death. 

but id like to open an instance , load several intruments plugins and each plugin will go out different outputs. 
right know i can choose at the beggingin but once its connected to the DAW the mixer only defaults to 1/2 output. 

the point would be to have in logic 16 AU VEP going to one kontakt instruments with 16 perc patches. 
then use event input to load another kontakt instrument with 16 string patches within the same mixer in VEP . 
right now the audio only goes to the 1st output (with perc patches)
so i was thinking of having audio input in logic to revieve audio 3/4. but seems inside the mixer you cant choose several audio outputs. 
the main reason for this is for me to keep doing "bounce in place" in logic but extend this to the event input set of channels. 
bounce in place is heaven. but only 16 ch per instance creates long connection times because i have soooo many instances. damn apple 16 AU limitaiotn!!!!


----------



## Ryan Scully (Dec 16, 2012)

I definitely hear your frustration on that...it's really the main reason I jumped ship from Logic last month. The 16 AU limitation was the breaking point for me since building up all those instances in VE PRO was eating at my CPU and was just extremely inefficient for my personal workflow. I had zero success with the event input or multi port layer workaround as well. Sorry I don't have any solutions for your question : / hopefully Logic will address this in the next release since its really fallen behind other DAWs in this territory IMO.


Ryan


----------



## José Herring (Dec 16, 2012)

Answer. Drop Logic get Cubase.

Solved.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 16, 2012)

josejherring @ Sun Dec 16 said:


> Answer. Drop Logic get Cubase.
> 
> Solved.



Yes, and then have a whole new set of problems


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 16, 2012)

I have no problems with Cubase. There are things Logic does better or more efficiently, but " problems"? Not really.


----------



## Dom (Dec 17, 2012)

I just wouldn't use VEP's event input feature. It can also create problems by piling to much load onto the "live" core (e.g. core 8 on a 8 core processor).

I have no problems with multiple instances of VEP. Currently my template has 14 instances giving 14x16=224 stereo outputs and loads instantly. There is no increased CPU load by having multiple VEP instances. Dividing all the instruments to different instances keeps things organised.

In any case, this is certainly no reason to switch away from Logic. (I'm not saying there may not be others).

Dom


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 17, 2012)

NYC Composer @ Sun Dec 16 said:


> I have no problems with Cubase. There are things Logic does better or more efficiently, but " problems"? Not really.



EVERY DAW has "issues", if you prefer the term to "problems." All you have to do is go to their forums. There are no perfect DAWS. They all have strengths and weaknesses and they all screw up sometimes.


----------



## Waywyn (Dec 17, 2012)

EastWest Lurker @ Mon Dec 17 said:


> NYC Composer @ Sun Dec 16 said:
> 
> 
> > I have no problems with Cubase. There are things Logic does better or more efficiently, but " problems"? Not really.
> ...



Yup, Cubase got its problems, but it is nothing compared to the weird routing issues in combi with VE Pro which happen inside Logic 

I currently host an orchestral template of roughly 30GB in RAM in combination with VE Pro and I got no issues at all. I still can remember that weird Logic issue with VE Pro and it drove me crazy. I am totally aware that the guy makes the music and not the sequencer, but in terms of "logic" (LOL) Cubase is definitely doing stellar advancements!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 17, 2012)

My current template with: Mac Mini Server 2.0 Quad Core i7, 16 GB,  OSX 10.8.2
PC i7 950 3.06 Quad Core, 24 GB RAM, Windows 7

On my slave PC from 1 SSD I run the following Play orchestral setup in Vienna Ensemble Pro 5:
HS Vlns & Vlas project with 3 Play instances, 5 patches in each, 1 mic position.
HS Cellos & Bases project with 2 Play instances, 5 patches in each, 1 mic position.
HB Horns & Tpts project with 2 Play instances, 5 patches in each, 1 mic position.
HB Trb & Tuba project with 2 Play instances, 5 patches in each, 1 mic position.
HOW Piccolo & Flute project with 2 Play instances, 5 patches in each, 2 mic positions.
HOW Oboe, Clar & Eng Horn project with 3 Play instances, 5 patches in each, 2 mic positions.
HOW Bassoon, Contra Bsn, & Bass Clar project with 3 Play instances, 5 patches in each, 2 mic positions.

On my Mac from 2 7200 WD Caviar Blacks I run the following Kontakt orchestral setup in Vienna Ensemble Pro 5:
5 projects, 1 instance of Kontakt in each for Sonic Implants Woodwinds. Kirk Hunter Concert Strings, Kirk Hunter Concert Brass, and True Strike percussion.

Everything else is in Logic Pro, including the 11 instantiations of the VE Pro server plug-in to connect. All running great at a 256 buffer in Logic Pro with 1 buffer on the server connections to the Mac and PC.


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 17, 2012)

sorry. i am not following . 

this is common knowledge that you cant route outputs in VEP ONLY if its used with LOGIC PRO? 

so in cubase or ableton live i could in theory have one intance and in the mixer once connected i can select different outputs for each plugin/channel?


----------



## José Herring (Dec 17, 2012)

gsilbers @ Mon Dec 17 said:


> sorry. i am not following .
> 
> this is common knowledge that you cant route outputs in VEP ONLY if its used with LOGIC PRO?
> 
> so in cubase or ableton live i could in theory have one intance and in the mixer once connected i can select different outputs for each plugin/channel?



I don't know about Ableton, but in Cubase I have two instances of VEPro, one for Play which has 9 instances of Play hosted in 1 VEPRo instance and another VEpro instances for Kontakt which contains about 20 instances of Kontakt. Each plugin channel has it's own audio output which I route into the Cubase mixer.

All in all from 2 VEPro instances I have about 60 audio channels coming into Cubase. This doesn't include my slave which also host VEPro.

I could do it all in 1 instances of VEPro but Play doesn't like to sit in the same instance as Kontakt so I separated them.


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 17, 2012)

josejherring @ Mon Dec 17 said:


> gsilbers @ Mon Dec 17 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry. i am not following .
> ...



hmm. this might of just flown above my head.. 

but to be clear... 

in logic i open 1 VEP plugin. multi channel. (16) 

in the slave i open the server and now both are connected. 

in the 1 instance i have i insert aplugin. a fabfilter synth. this will go output 1/2. 

now i insert another plugin next to it , this time a arturia synth. but i cant make it go output 3/4. it only does output 1/2 in that instance. 

so the VEP plugin in logic will only recieve audio from 1/2 of that instance no matter how many plugins i add. 

if i add another instance then the audio will go also out 1/2 but it will go to the logic channels the vep is at. which, imo, defeats the purpose of VEP lettting you choose different outputs until it gets connected to logic. 


hope that clarifies what i am trying to acheive. you all's setup are intense so i want to make sure about my info coming thorugh correctly 

thanks


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 17, 2012)

You have to create inputs.

Give me your email address and I will send you templates with Kontakt if you wish.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 17, 2012)

gsilbers @ Mon Dec 17 said:


> josejherring @ Mon Dec 17 said:
> 
> 
> > gsilbers @ Mon Dec 17 said:
> ...



If you open up one instance of VEPro and connect to server in Cubase then you have access to as many audio outputs from VEPro to input in to Cubase as you want. There may be a limit but I haven't reached it. Like I said, I have 1 instances of VEPro serving 40 outputs up to Cubase that Cubase accepts as discrete inputs. So yes every Kontakt instances that I use in VEPro has it's own output from vepro into Cubase.

For example. One instances of VEPro has 20 Kontakt plugins. The Kontakt plugins are routed 1/2 3/4 5/6 7/8...ect... 

It wouldn't matter if one plugin was from a different company. It would still have its own output from VEPro to its own input in Cubase.

The be honest I have nothing against Logic but if I had to do what needs to be done in Logic to get VEPro to work the way it should, I'd not use VEPro. I would use something else. I would get a slave to host VEPro and hardwire the outputs instead.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 17, 2012)

Once you have your templates set up, it is a breeze. I have helped probably 12 composers in LA with the tandem and they are all pretty happy.


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 17, 2012)

thanks again. i guess its the part of crating inputs that worked. 
the template is fine. i forgot to mentioned that the reason for this was to have event input VEP plugin and audio input VEP pluign be routed to the same VEP intance and i could bounce in place. 

right now bounce in place is heaven for me. the the 16 ch midi limitation makes it hell to connect sooo many intances. 

so i thought the event iput/audio input VEP plugins would of work for this .. and for some reason think no else in the VEP forum realize this


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 17, 2012)

EastWest Lurker @ Mon Dec 17 said:


> Once you have your templates set up, it is a breeze. I have helped probably 12 composers in LA with the tandem and they are all pretty happy.



btw how does the transform work in the environment?
i see it changes program but not sure about the details


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 17, 2012)

gsilbers @ Mon Dec 17 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Mon Dec 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Once you have your templates set up, it is a breeze. I have helped probably 12 composers in LA with the tandem and they are all pretty happy.
> ...



What do you want to transform, cc7 to cc11?


----------

